# New old lathe



## seagar (Mar 13, 2009)

I have just purchased this Colechester lathe.Can anyone tell me how old it may be or any history?













Ian


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ian,

I regret I haven't time to look through the all the links here but you may find some info:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/index.html

Regards
Al


----------



## Hal (Mar 13, 2009)

Ian

I can't help you much on the lathe info. But thanks for sharing pictures of your GRAND OLD LATHE. 

I just love the look of black machinery with the brass tags. 

What a great find.

Hal


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 13, 2009)

Seagar:
Beautiful old lathe a quick look at Tonys site It look like an early one around 1910. can you find a serial number there is a serial nuber guid on the above site. 
Tin


----------



## ksouers (Mar 13, 2009)

Ian,
That looks like a great old lathe! I'll bet it runs real smooth, too.
I like the brass guards on the leadscrew. I might have to do that.


Kevin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ian, that's a fine looking piece of machinery. Enjoy it 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## seagar (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your interest fellows,it does run as sweet as ... and it is as a tight drum.I havn,t been abel to find a serial number but I will have another look later.

Ian.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 14, 2009)

Do not know where colchester stamped serial numbers but my 1937 south bend has the serial number stamped on the top of the bed on the tailstock end. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have been beating this photo to death here.
The shape of the base screams early 1900's.
The dovetail ways and V-belt drive would have been 1950 or later.

Nice little lathe at any rate!

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 17, 2009)

my guess is someone replaced the original pulleys with v pulleys errg yes they work better but on a likely 1910 vintage machine I do not like. The earliest photos on lathes . Uk are of the 1920s model your machine looks older. Apparently production started around 1908.
Tin


----------



## seagar (Mar 17, 2009)

With all your help ,I have now found the serial number(under the tail stock)677,which appears that it was made in 1911.I don't know if that makes it worth anything but is sure runs nice for a 98 year old. I hope I run as good at that age.

Ian


----------

